# Blu-Ray Menüs erstellen

## py-ro

Hi,

kennt jemand eine Linux Lösung um Blu-Ray Menüs zu erzeugen?

Py

----------

## boospy

Hab noch kein BR. Aber könnte das nicht vielleicht NeroLinux?

----------

## py-ro

Nee, das kann zwar Brennen, aber eben keine Menüs erzeugen.

Naja, habe mir Nero Video 11 für ein paar Euro zugelegt, muss halt dafür im Moment Windows herhalten (solange ich es nicht mit Wine zum laufen bekomme).

Alternative wäre gewesen die Menüs selber in Java zu schreiben, darauf hab ich aber im Moment so gar keine Lust.  :Wink: 

Bye

Py

----------

## boospy

wie funktioniert das leicht mit den Menüs, ist das komplett anders als bei DVDs? Also kann ein Programm wie DVDstyler oder DVDauthor damit nix anfangen?

----------

## py-ro

Ja, sind komplett anders. Ist eben Java.

----------

